# Meet Fuente, Padron, Oliva, Rocky, Torano, Gomez, and more



## rrplasencia (May 25, 2008)

Just wanted to post link to the cigarrights.org (CRA) event to see how many cs'ers we can get together. The Corona event only has 300 tickets total (299 i got mine). It includes a meet and greet with the makers, some cigars, and free booze.

http://www.coronacigar.com/products...a_Freedom_Tour_Orlando_Stop_pid546_cid20.html


----------



## floydpink (Feb 15, 2007)

It is not at Corona. It is at a downtown location, but you are correct that there are only 300 tickets being sold.

If you are going, it definitely makes it easier for me to buy a ticket. I'll be at Corona tommorow and might get a ticket.


----------



## rrplasencia (May 25, 2008)

floydpink said:


> It is not at Corona. It is at a downtown location, but you are correct that there are only 300 tickets being sold.
> 
> If you are going, it definitely makes it easier for me to buy a ticket. I'll be at Corona tommorow and might get a ticket.


Right, what i meant to say was corona was acting as ticketmaster/host for the event. If you go to the web-site of the gallery hosting the event it looks pretty swanky. 
http://www.globalgalleryusa.com/


----------



## floydpink (Feb 15, 2007)

It looks really swanky. My schedule just changed, but I am gonna try to swing this. Looks like some real good booze as well.


----------



## rrplasencia (May 25, 2008)

Famous Grouse Scotch
Highland Park Single Malt Scotch
The Macallan Single Malt Scotch
Remy Martin Cognac
Cointreau
Don Q Rum
Buffalo Trace Bourbon
Blanton's Bourbon
Eagle Rare Bourbon
Rain Vodka
Van Gogh Vodka
Baluarte Reposado Tequila


----------



## Ozz1113 (Feb 13, 2008)

FYI
It's at Hudson Terrace in NYC as well.


----------



## floydpink (Feb 15, 2007)

rrplasencia said:


> Famous Grouse Scotch
> Highland Park Single Malt Scotch
> The Macallan Single Malt Scotch
> Remy Martin Cognac
> ...


Gotta figure there will be some hot chicks in black cocktail dresses too, if Avo is attending. He alway seems to have a bunch around him at Corona.


----------



## rrplasencia (May 25, 2008)

Just a few more days. How many CS's going to Orlando CRA? If you're going the Grand Bohemian has good rates (not cheap) and it's a block away from the event. Smokes:ss and open bar. :chk


----------



## Perry72 (Apr 20, 2007)

How many stops is that event making? Is there somewhere I can get a schedule?


----------



## floydpink (Feb 15, 2007)

I can make it. Is anyone confirmed???

Crap!!

This event is sold out.


----------



## rrplasencia (May 25, 2008)

Perry72 said:


> How many stops is that event making? Is there somewhere I can get a schedule?


cigarrights.org under CRA freedom tour, they also give you list of retailers selling tickets.

http://www.cigarrights.org/tour.htm


----------



## Perry72 (Apr 20, 2007)

Theres never anything like this in Atlanta. Either that or I'm not paying close enough attention....

Hope you guys have a good time, looks like alot of fun.


----------



## rrplasencia (May 25, 2008)

floydpink said:


> I can make it. Is anyone confirmed???
> 
> Crap!!
> 
> This event is sold out.


i think there some other event at corona either the day before or after the event. can't remember what it was.


----------



## floydpink (Feb 15, 2007)

I might be able to weasel my way into a ticket....

Let me know if you are around the night before.


----------



## rrplasencia (May 25, 2008)

I driving up from miami thursday night and probably get in late. Hopefully the kids will fall asleep in the car.


----------



## floydpink (Feb 15, 2007)

My name is on the "waiting list".

My procarastination cost me.


----------



## catfish (Jan 31, 2007)

I'm thinking about buying a ticket to the one at 8to8 tobacco.


----------



## rrplasencia (May 25, 2008)

CRA was good. way to many people in too small a space. i think the only major guys not there were DPG, Pete J, Padilla, and Nestor Miranda (who's son passed away the night before). it rained on and off and the event was outside. Avo had some 30 something woman on his arm. The two nicest guys there who i had never meet were Perdomo and Eric Newman. There was a handful of hot girls but aside from that it was a total sausage fest. They had some cool auction stuff but the cigar makers kept bidding on the items jumping from 1000 to 1500 to 2500 and up, so nobody else had a chance to bid. Items consisted of four mystery boxes each containg 7-8 diff boxes and each was signed by all the makers, they were bought by perdomo, padron, paolo garzaroli, and cigar dave. An Ashton humidor signed by all the makers that Robert Levin bought. A gibson guitar that belonged to leonard skinner signed by everyone that fuente sr bought for $5000.


----------

